
Why you (probably) don’t need Yarn - archiepeach
https://medium.com/@paulbreslin/why-you-probably-dont-need-yarn-5711ee40006f
======
akamaozu
Being able to easily install packages from your offline cache is a really
great feature because work doesn't always happen where / when you have a
reliable internet connection.

I think Yarn is more fragmentation we don't need in the JS community, but this
post actually makes a very strong case for using it.

